

Den, a New UK Home Automation Platform - InternetGiant
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/25/den-is-a-new-uk-home-automation-platform-raising-crowd-financing/

======
philnash
I really like this idea. The major downfall to me of other connected
light/plug systems was that if you turned the physical switch off the whole
system was offline until you turned it back on again. Integrating the physical
switch in the connectedness could see a lot of support for this.

